# Scrolling back with pause/break key



## antolap (Feb 1, 2016)

Where is written the max number of lines the console remember when I want to scroll back using break key?

How to set it to higher value?

Thanks.


----------



## antolap (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok I have recompiled the kernel and now it works fine

Isn't it possible to change SC_HISTORY_SIZE  without having to recompile it? For example, by editing a config file.


----------



## antolap (Feb 2, 2016)

P.S: Another question:

Is it possible to save the text that I see by pressing the break key into a TXT file to read it later using cat(1) or vim(1)?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2016)

Not that I know of. script(1) may be handy though, although it does require it to be started before you begin.


----------

